# R.I.P Art Linkletter



## Nanakisan (May 26, 2010)

A great TV personality has been lost. May he rest in peace and be at peace to his meeting with the Almighty.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/arts/27linkletter.html?src=mv


----------

